# Awesome day with my son - his first saltwater fish!



## TexasTom (Mar 16, 2011)

Yesterday with my son Caden on Spring Break, we ventured to Sargent to try our luck in the surf. This being our fourth try as new surf fishermen, with three skunks to show for our prior trips, we NEEDED to catch something! Well, I will let the pictures tell the rest of the story.

I want to say a huge thank you to 2coolers who have helped us learn, and we are still just scratching the surface. I would like to specifically extend my appreciation to Sharkchum, [email protected], and Shadslinger for all the knowledge and experience they have shared with me, without which this special day would not have happened. Total for a 6 hour day was three black drum, 22, 29, and guessing 16-18 pounds. Man they put up a fight!

I have a feeling we will be spending a lot of time together on the beach in the months and years to come. I am grateful he loves the outdoors like I do and we can enjoy time together in God's glorious Creation!


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Good deal and congrats to ya!!


----------



## Ruff (May 21, 2004)

*Congrats*

Persistence + Patience = Fish

Congrats on the great trip and Kudos to you for taking your son fishing.

He seems to be having a good time.

Ruff


----------



## txrdkng (Jan 9, 2013)

Best memories of my life are being outdoors with my son. Glad you are getting to enjoy it!


----------



## Operationduckhunt (Aug 23, 2011)

Congrats on the memories and getting your son in the outdoors


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2005)

Amen! I'm glad you were able to hook up!


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

Great job TOM!!!! looks like y'all made it down to surfside to catch some great fish!
I know y'all have been paying your dues out there on the sand and it looks like it really paid off!!! awesome trip with many more to come!
James


----------



## okmajek (May 29, 2012)

awesome post .. congrats


----------



## FIDO (Jun 14, 2011)

That will be a great day to remember for the duration. Just Awesome!



txrdkng said:


> Best memories of my life are being outdoors with my son.


Roger that! Some of mine are being outdors with my dad :biggrin:


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Good post guys!


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Those are great. Congratulations to you and your son.


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

you just argue with that smile!!!! Your on the right track Tom!


----------



## Sea-Slug (May 28, 2004)

Congrats to you and your son!


----------



## ls7747 (Jul 20, 2009)

*awesome memories*

Good times, I'll be doing the same with my little ones soon!


----------



## JOHNNYREB (Apr 20, 2006)

Nice fish guys....and kudos to you dad!


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Awesomeness! Great job!


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Sweet! WTG dad! Nice job young man.


----------



## bigdaddyflo (Jul 27, 2012)

Great job - any father/son time spent together is not wasted! Whether you catch a bunch of fish or get skunked, there is always a lesson to learn/teach. Plus you both get a chance to know each other better!


----------



## fubarredz (Apr 28, 2012)

What did you use for bait? I should be down there as long as the weather permits sat!


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Your more than welcome, I'm glad ya'll got on some fish. Ya'll need to come when I'm down there and I'll show you some other spots. When the water warms up we can get your son hooked up to a big shark.


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

Awesome, Glad that yall got into some fish. My boys are 48 and 44 and we still talk about all of the memories we made when they were young fishing and hunting. And glad to see they are passing them along to their children.


----------



## TexasTom (Mar 16, 2011)

sharkchum said:


> Your more than welcome, I'm glad ya'll got on some fish. Ya'll need to come when I'm down there and I'll show you some other spots. When the water warms up we can get your son hooked up to a big shark.


Sharkchum, Thank you again. That would be incredible. I was explaining to him on the way back that there are "seasons" when different types of fish show up at certain areas. So he quickly asked "What's next to show up here?"


----------



## CopanoRN (Jul 3, 2013)

Great fish fellas!!!


----------



## fishingmagnet (May 26, 2013)

That is great. You guys are making memory that will last a lifetime.


----------



## rcxdm40 (Aug 1, 2013)

Great job guys. Keep after em!!!


----------



## gaftop (Feb 20, 2005)

Nice!!! Thanks for the report. Great story!


----------



## jesco (Jun 23, 2013)

Congrats!! Sharkchum sure knows his stuff, and does a great job sharing his knowledge. He could write a book! Way to make memories with your son. He needs his own 2Cool handle now.


----------



## colbyntx (Jul 18, 2013)

Great job! Always great to get the kids on fish!


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Congrats to the young man!


----------



## edjman (Aug 13, 2013)

Good job guys. Persistence pays off.


:work::work:
HARDHEADS


----------



## CoachSalty (May 27, 2013)

Like everyone else, you can't beat the memories of fishing time with your kids. Congrats.


----------



## simple (Dec 9, 2010)

Awesome!


----------



## TexasTom (Mar 16, 2011)

*Thank you all*

Thank you all so much for your kind words. And again, thanks to the many generous folks here who have shared information that has helped us learn some of the basics and not-so-basics of surf fishing. I truly hope I will get to meet a lot of you and perhaps get to wet a line together one day.
Regards,
Tom


----------



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

both your smiles say it all, and like you i have reached out to sharkchum for adviice and can not wait to put it to use. congrats guys!!!

sharkchum, you must feel awesome knowing how many people you have been able to help and help create their great day of memories!! keep it up Bud!


----------

